# Is it possible to disassemble a cemented woodstove?



## erice (Aug 14, 2017)

I have a 23 year old Model 2461 Large Dutchwest wood stove that has a warped inner top and inner top web (parts 5 and 6 in the figure below).





 These parts still available.

However the inner top is cemented into the woodstove structure around it's perimeter. Is there any way to remove the warped inner top without breaking the parts to which it has been cemented?


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 14, 2017)

The answer is no. You have to disassemble it. Being that old,most of the cemented seams should come apart fairly easily, since most of the cement has deteriorated.
It's great that there are still parts available for servicing this old baby, but the down side is that if you figure the time you're gonna put into it, you could probably get a newer unit. There about 6 BAZILLION fasteners holding it together & you will break A LOT of them trying to get them out. Be prepared to drill & re-tap a bunch of threaded holes, & new fasteners will have to be purchased, along with the worn & warped components. You will also  need AT LEAST 6 tubes of stove cement to reassemble it back to an airtight status. Your call.


----------



## defiant3 (Aug 15, 2017)

Maybe, but if you buy the inner top and bypass gate and baffle and air distributor, you'll only spend a bit more but NOT have to deal with any of the old bolts.  Just toss the whole assembly and get new.  Probably not more than $250 in parts, pluc catalytic maybe and cement and gasketing.  Not so bad!


----------



## bholler (Aug 15, 2017)

defiant3 said:


> Maybe, but if you buy the inner top and bypass gate and baffle and air distributor, you'll only spend a bit more but NOT have to deal with any of the old bolts.  Just toss the whole assembly and get new.  Probably not more than $250 in parts, pluc catalytic maybe and cement and gasketing.  Not so bad!


Not that bad but you still have an old dutch west.  Which for its day was a great stove.  But its day was a long time ago.


----------



## erice (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you for your advice.


----------

